# Twisted Metal slotcars.



## grungerockjeepe

Ive shown these before, but with fairly craptastic pics. Ive been a fan of the twisted metal video game for a long time, even tho gaming isnt my thing. Something about cars with special weapons freely able to blast the crud out of each other is just AWESOME!!!

The most famous of TM characters, Sweet Tooth. This one is based on a HW armored car mounted to a 440 X2 widepan, and actually resembles the ST from TM4.









Some famous TM cars all based on modified Tyco bodies: Roadkill from TM2 (red mazda RX-7), Pit Viper from TM1 (tan camo turbo hopper) Grasshopper from TM2 (lime green turbo hopper) Darkside from TM1 (black semi w/sleeper) and Warthog (brownish green Hummer) 









2 versions of Hammerhead--my favorite character from the game! The black Cherokee panel truck (one of my resincasts) is built up to look like the HH from TM2, and the red CJ-7 (heavily modded Tyco CJ) is the version from TM3.









And some bodies that I need to stop dragging my feet and get busy building: Spectre from TM2 (corvette grand sport) Firestarter from TM3 ('32 roadster), a new and improved Sweet Tooth (police stepvan), Twister (F1 car) and 3 canidates for Outlaw, depending on whether I go with the version from TM 1, 2. or 3.









Some TM cars I resin cast from diecast cars, and mounted to tyco chassis: Club Kid from TM3 (black minicooper) Crimson Fury from TM1 (red VW W12 concept) Yellowjacket from TM1 (taxi) and Thumper from TM1 (pink '63 Impala lowrider)


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WOW  - Thanks for the blast from the past! I remember playing Twisted Metal on PS1 -- Sweet Tooth was a bad-ass and hard to defeat. Those are some 'sweet' customs, pun intended :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Glad you like 'em, guys! The TM cars are a work in progress I started about the same time I got back into slots almost 9 years ago. 

TM2 came out when I was at Memphis State, and theres never been a game that ever hooked me like that one before or since. My roomates and I would play that for hours every nite. It was funny, my best friend always picked Warthog, Id grab Hammerhead and we'd whale on each other while pounding beers till someone accused the other of cheating! haha! Good times, good times.


----------



## T-jetjim

Great theme Grunge. My son loved that game and I would be the victim of his weapon switching expertise. He knew every scene inside and out. It was also funny to hear him say that he loved the "Painted Black" song by the Stones. 
Looking forward to seeing the whole set!
Jim


----------



## ParkRNDL

wow, cool... a while back I picked up Twisted Metal: Small Brawl at Goodwill--that's teh one with the R/C cars. my kids were digging it on our PS1 (that's the only console we have)... i remember seeing the clown on the ice cream truck. sweet.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

grungerockjeepe said:


> Something about cars with special weapons freely able to blast the crud out of each other is just AWESOME!!!


have you ever had the pleasure of playing Interstate '76? :dude:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_'76

i was COMPLETELY ADDICTED to this game for a little while...

and i have often considered making up a set of I76-themed slot cars...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Never played I '76, but since you have the PS1 console, look for Vigilante 8. I remember when it came out, they said I-76 was the front runner to that game. They had V-8, and V-8: 2nd offense.


----------



## JordanZ870

How very cool to recognize some fun vid-game cars!
I can't stop laughing! Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

nice collection!


----------



## bumpercar88

Sweet Tooth reminds me of my favorite movie, killer clowns from outer space!


----------



## coach61

ARGH CLOWNS are Evil!


----------



## bobhch

*Glad you posted em' up, I never had seen these pics untill now...*



coach61 said:


> ARGH CLOWNS are Evil!


Evil I tell you...Evil. Man I love that Armored clown car as it just represents Wacked Out and Creepy in slot form...Kewl Beans grungerockjeepe!

Have no idea what Twisted Metal Video game is. *I feel lost & alone* :drunk: but, they are very fun lookers anyways. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...how did I miss these before?...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice stuff!!!!! (gassing up the pick-up)


----------

